# Davie boy



## Davie boy (Oct 24, 2007)

(A) Can anyone help here. The Aberdeen trawler George R Wood A465. The information I have is that this trawler was A723. Any info would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## J Smith (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello Davie -
if you key in *aberdeen trawler george r wood A465* it will take you 
to an eBay site offering a postcard of the vessel as A465.
if you key in *aberdeen built ships* then search Netherley, you will
get the same vessel with her original name and registration as
Netherley A723.
Hope this is the information you need.
Regards - James Smith.


----------



## jon grobler (Feb 21, 2008)

*netherley / george .r .wood*

built by j. duthie , aberdeen 1960
off no : 301596
yard no : 299
gross ton : 213
built for : glendee fishing co ltd, abd.
sold to : ailsa craig fishing co ltd, abd. 1970
r/n george r wood [ A.465 ]


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Think Netherley A723 was built by John Lewis at Montrose in 1960, rather than Duthies. The Duthie yard at Torry closed in 1925ish.


----------



## Davie boy (Oct 24, 2007)

Very many thanks, James, Jon and Graham - for the info re George R Wood. I can see now where is was 'up a fjord' wi nae paddle.'
Sorry for the delay in replying but I,ve been away for a while. Many thanks lads.
Davie boy.


----------



## Margaret Wood (Apr 25, 2011)

does anyone know if George R Wood, part owner of Venetia, lost at Stonehaven Jan 1933, was related to the skipper of Venetia Alex Wood?


----------

